# Repairing/repainting chips on Audi S4 mirror covers



## alex_123_fra (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I am not a detailer but I wonder if the experts can advise me. I have a B8 S4 and my driver's side mirror has 2 chips which are around the size of a 5p piece each. The difficulty I have is that the S mirrors are chrome/aluminium effect rather than the paint colour of the car (black). 

How do I get this repaired? I checked how much it is to buy replacement covers and it is near £500 which I think is excessive. Is it something I can take to a body shop to fix. Wondering if the aluminium effect is something that can be repaired at all?

Any help appreciated.
Thanks
Alex


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Alex if it was me I'd look for a decent set of second hand ones. I know not everyone likes using eBay but there's a brand new set of genuine ones on there for £170 if that helps ..


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not a detailer but I wonder if the experts can advise me. I have a B8 S4 and my driver's side mirror has 2 chips which are around the size of a 5p piece each. The difficulty I have is that the S mirrors are chrome/aluminium effect rather than the paint colour of the car (black).
> 
> ...


Maybe a wrap?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152cmx10cm-3M-1080-NEW-SERIES-BRUSHED-ALUMINIUM-FIBRE-FILM-VINYL-CAR-WRAP-BR201-/140678632063






Or a respray?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks so much EcosseGP, I didn't even think of ebay. I just bought those genuine audi ones for £170. The dealer was asking for £500+!!!! Hope they are easy to fit.

Simon, good idea with wrapping but I don't know anything about this method. I would need someone to do the cutting etc. Also the B8 S4 covers have the indicator light which would need an additional rectangular area cut. As you say respray is the other option but I suspect that would have cost more than the new covers. Might get my used ones resprayed when they are off and sell to try to mitigate some of the cost.

Excellent suggestions thanks!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Thanks so much EcosseGP, I didn't even think of ebay. I just bought those genuine audi ones for £170. The dealer was asking for £500+!!!! Hope they are easy to fit.
> 
> Simon, good idea with wrapping but I don't know anything about this method. I would need someone to do the cutting etc. Also the B8 S4 covers have the indicator light which would need an additional rectangular area cut. As you say respray is the other option but I suspect that would have cost more than the new covers. Might get my used ones resprayed when they are off and sell to try to mitigate some of the cost.
> 
> Excellent suggestions thanks!


Don't think it should be too tough but why not google your local sign writers, or ask on here for anyone willing to help you???


----------

